# Modus Operandi Session IPA recipe help



## Gloveski (17/4/17)

Well just tried this one with a mate not a bad sessionable beer that the mrs even liked so I have been hit up to have a go at trying to make this

Was wondering if anyone has had a go at making something simular ?

Bit of research and ingredients are pale ale , carahell and oats . With hops being Simcoe , Citra and chinook.

with IBU being N/A i presume all hop additions would be whirpool and dry hops. Would like to keep ABV as close to 4.1 as possible .

Having never used carahell or oats before not sure what % I should use for these and was thinking maybe mash time would be a little shorter ?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## BKBrews (17/4/17)

Depends whether you want a clone or just a nice session style beer? I've made one around the 4.2% ABV mark that was pretty good. No carahell or oats though.


----------



## Gloveski (17/4/17)

Either or mate if you have a good session recipe I'd love to check it out 
Was more interested in how to use oats and carahell as with my limited brewing so far I havent used them . Also about the hop combination and how to keep them balanced . For me personally I have been put off by IPA's due to not being a great fan of bitterness. But when I have a chance to try craft beers I always try something different , Its funny how sampling a beer of a certain style can influence what you like , first time I tried a porter I hated it and one night I ordered a porter by mistake and thought it was one of the greatest things I had ever tasted , if only I could remember who brewed it :blink:


----------



## BKBrews (17/4/17)

I've used carahell in one of my other beers, but only up to 4.5% of the bill. My session IPA was:

60% Maris Otter
27% Wheat Malt
10% medium crystal
3% Acidulated

Hopped with galaxy and Amarillo pellets and chinook flowers. All late hopped (except for a tiny chinook bittering charge) up to 35 IBU. I also did a hop stand at 75 degrees celsius and dry hopped with about 140g total hops.

In terms of oats, I've recently started using them and have put them in both of my last two brews. I'd keep it under 15% of the bill. My first brew had an extremely slow sparge, however my brew today with 7% flaked wheat and 5% flaked oats ran like any other brew I've done. I also put them through my mill with the rest of the grain.


----------



## Gloveski (17/4/17)

cheers mate thanks for the recipe and the info regarding the oats and carahell , my list of brews just gets longer and longer lol , might have to look at the micro pipework for the grainfather and a few smaller kegs ..............or drink the current ones quicker lol


----------



## BKBrews (17/4/17)

I use the Grainfather as well. You can get away with 27L batches in the Grainfather, so you could use the normal pipework and pretty much right on 4.5kg of grain and you'll probably end up with something in the vicinity of 4.2% ABV. I used 5.23kg of grain in my beer today and based on my 73% BH efficiency, it should end up around 4.6%.


----------



## Gloveski (17/4/17)

BKBrews said:


> I use the Grainfather as well. You can get away with 27L batches in the Grainfather, so you could use the normal pipework and pretty much right on 4.5kg of grain and you'll probably end up with something in the vicinity of 4.2% ABV. I used 5.23kg of grain in my beer today and based on my 73% BH efficiency, it should end up around 4.6%.


cheers mate thats interesting to know


----------



## Gloveski (8/5/17)

just playing around with the ingredients I know are in MO session ipa .................anyone have any thoughts may be a bit out of my depth here ?
thinking of a small amount of citra as the FWH for smooth bitterness not sure if this is ideal the rest is really a bit of guesswork lol


----------



## Tony121 (22/2/19)

Gloveski said:


> just playing around with the ingredients I know are in MO session ipa .................anyone have any thoughts may be a bit out of my depth here ?
> thinking of a small amount of citra as the FWH for smooth bitterness not sure if this is ideal the rest is really a bit of guesswork lol
> 
> View attachment 97077


Did you end up brewing this one? If so, how did it turn out?


----------



## Gloveski (23/2/19)

Tony121 said:


> Did you end up brewing this one? If so, how did it turn out?



Yeah I brewed it a few times nice session ipa it’s not MO but a tasty drop


----------



## Gloveski (23/2/19)

Gloveski said:


> Yeah I brewed it a few times nice session ipa it’s not MO but a tasty drop



Actually I don’t think that’s what I ended up going with I’m away for work atm but will be back home Wednesday night I will double check


----------



## Tony121 (25/2/19)

Gloveski said:


> Actually I don’t think that’s what I ended up going with I’m away for work atm but will be back home Wednesday night I will double check


That would be great, thanks. Just about to venture down the session IPA path and looking for ideas, don’t need a clone as such but just trying to get an idea on tried recipes.


----------



## Gloveski (15/3/19)

Tony121 said:


> That would be great, thanks. Just about to venture down the session IPA path and looking for ideas, don’t need a clone as such but just trying to get an idea on tried recipes.


sorry completely forgot about this here is what I have brewed a few times just adjust hops to suit


----------



## Tony121 (17/3/19)

Gloveski said:


> sorry completely forgot about this here is what I have brewed a few times just adjust hops to suit View attachment 115265


Thank you, greatly appreciated. Have been tinkering with a recipe so will use this one as a reference. Thanks again.


----------



## Gloveski (17/3/19)

Tony121 said:


> Thank you, greatly appreciated. Have been tinkering with a recipe so will use this one as a reference. Thanks again.



No problems mate [emoji106]


----------

